# MCS Chargebacks



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

I already know everyone hates MCS and are considered the chargeback queen. Starting new with them and would like to know how to avoid chargebacks if possible. It seems that the main chargeback is when you do not report damage. Please don't reply with RUN, just looking for some honest advice if you have recent experience with them. Thanks.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

the only way to avoid chargebacks is to run, but you don't want to hear that so, good luck, hope you are the one that cracks the matrix and is a successful contractor with MCS


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

brooks said:


> It seems that the main chargeback is when you do not report damage. Please don't reply with RUN, just looking for some honest advice if you have recent experience with them. Thanks.


Report the damages.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MCS is on the chopping block. If you're working FOR them then you have a problem.
They bought AMS and with it they bought the fraud case HUD brought against them. 
As others have said. Good luck
Let me know when you're ready to lien properties because if the illegal back charges I can assist


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> MCS is on the chopping block. If you're working FOR them then you have a problem.
> They bought AMS and with it they bought the fraud case HUD brought against them.
> As others have said. Good luck
> Let me know when you're ready to lien properties because if the illegal back charges I can assist


What do you mean by "chopping block"? What more you got?

I don't work for them, I just found it interesting they called me the other day offering me 2 of their best zones in my state. It seemed weird. I asked the magic question...
"Could I take just 1 zone and not both?"
Her answer was no. "The only way this works is if you take both." 
I wasn't going to do it anyway, just wanted see what they said.... but any unsuspecting fool would have jumped and been up a creek by now I'm sure.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just what I said. The attorneys have been making threats and the sorry emplactors that have no balls are removing themselves...they trued with me and I told them...So sue me
Threatening all sorts of libel and defamation.
I always find it ironic that the truth is "libel" or defamation to these bozos


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

brooks, 

The biggest charge backs we get from MCS are roof related and not reporting the size of lawns correctly. 

Make sure you cover all damages in the damage report. Take good pictures of every damage. 

Use RepairBase on every bid. If you do that, you'll cover yourself. If you have any more questions, PM me and I'll put you in touch with my MCS account manager.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> brooks,
> 
> The biggest charge backs we get from MCS are roof related and not reporting the size of lawns correctly.
> 
> ...


How long have you been doing work for them?


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

The company has been working for them for 10 years.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> The company has been working for them for 10 years.


I know you said your biggest charge backs are for roofs and grass cuts, but including all the smaller stuff too, how often are you seeing charge backs or invoice adjustments from MCS?​


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd have to look to know for sure, but I'd say twice a month. MCS submits their charge backs through an automated queue now. Challenging them is through a system now. I's have to ask what they are for. I looked at some and they were mostly small, less than $20.00. A few were invoice errors on our part, so they were justified. The rest I'd have to look at.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

PrecisionCOO said:


> brooks,
> 
> The biggest charge backs we get from MCS are roof related and not reporting the size of lawns correctly.
> 
> ...


I can see the roof leak reporting but "size of lawns" ???? wow, when did they start asking that. Class action guys that is all I have to say. Don't sign any ICA's and if you do read carefully and modify as you see fit. Everyone needs to stop bending over.... Wait, I thought you were talking about inspections. Either way, stop bending......


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

USConsulting said:


> I can see the roof leak reporting but "size of lawns" ???? wow, when did they start asking that. Class action guys that is all I have to say. Don't sign any ICA's and if you do read carefully and modify as you see fit. Everyone needs to stop bending over.... Wait, I thought you were talking about inspections. Either way, stop bending......


The reason we received the lawn size charge back is our processor reported the wrong lawn size. It takes them three years to catch it, but they do. They don't charge you back the entire amount. They only take what we should not have been paid. Its a big hit, but 9/10 were justified. Not being apologetic toward MCS, but when you report something wrong you leave yourself open to chargebacks.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> . . .Its a big hit, but 9/10 were justified. . .


Charge backs are unethical and NEVER justified. 

If a company runs my results through their QC department and decides to pay the invoice - DONE DEAL. If they later decide that the "lot size" they either provided or determined was correct on my original invoice is now incorrect, adjust the lot size on the next WO and offer me the opportunity to accept or decline it. Business 101!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PrecisionCOO said:


> The reason we received the lawn size charge back is our processor reported the wrong lawn size. It takes them three years to catch it, but they do. They don't charge you back the entire amount. They only take what we should not have been paid. Its a big hit, but 9/10 were justified. Not being apologetic toward MCS, but when you report something wrong you leave yourself open to chargebacks.


I ran into this with them too a few years ago. I'd have a lot that I'd cut 10,500 sq ft, and they come back and say it's 9,500...a 20-30 $ difference going below the 10,000 ft. Turns out they don't include for the city easement portion of the lot in the sq footage...so I quit cutting anything outside the sidewalks. For some reason they didn't think this was quite as funny as I did.:eek


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Charge backs are unethical and NEVER justified.
> 
> If a company runs my results through their QC department and decides to pay the invoice - DONE DEAL. If they later decide that the "lot size" they either provided or determined was correct on my original invoice is now incorrect, adjust the lot size on the next WO and offer me the opportunity to accept or decline it. Business 101!



Bingo! A signed check is a sign off on your work. DONE!


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

PrecisionCOO said:


> Not being apologetic toward MCS,



every one of your four posts on this forum to date have defended MCS 

your attempt to minimize charge backs is the standard attitude all nationals have when dealing with the rubes 

feeling like you are the happy mcs contractor you are trying to portray


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm not minimizing charge backs in the least. There are a lot of charge backs in this industry that are not justified. But, I'm not going to complain about a very minimal amount of money charged back from MCS for a misreported lawn size vs the amount we make from MCS. They pay. They have been a good client. If those two things change, they will not be a client. We are a happy MCS contractor. There is nothing wrong with being happy with working for a national. Believe it or not, its possible to be happy and work for them.

Everyone runs their business their way. We choose to work for MCS because it is profitable FOR US. If that changes, we will not work for them. That does not make me a "shill" for MCS like Aaron Aviero has suggested. It simply means we are happy with our business relationship, even with the charge backs.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> . . .Everyone runs their business their way. We choose to work for MCS because it is profitable FOR US. If that changes, we will not work for them. . .


I can respect that. 

That's why I've always said that a list of good & bad companies to work for would never work. I may have a good working relationship with _Company A_ while your experience may be different and vice versa. Like you, the only reason I am in this business is to make money - It's getting harder and harder to find a company, or even more specifically, a work order where profit is possible, but it does still happen.


----------



## PrecisionCOO (Nov 20, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> I can respect that.
> 
> That's why I've always said that a list of good & bad companies to work for would never work. I may have a good working relationship with _Company A_ while your experience may be different and vice versa. Like you, the only reason I am in this business is to make money - It's getting harder and harder to find a company, or even more specifically, a work order where profit is possible, but it does still happen.


Yes sir, you hit the nail on the head. The work we do in this industry is a definite need in society, but if it stops making money, then you have to move on to different things. Also, as in all things, everyone's experience may vary from company to company.


----------



## SCPROPERTYPRESVENDOR05 (Jan 17, 2018)

PrecisionCOO is right


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> I'm not minimizing charge backs in the least. There are a lot of charge backs in this industry that are not justified. But, I'm not going to complain about a very minimal amount of money charged back from MCS for a misreported lawn size vs the amount we make from MCS. They pay. They have been a good client. If those two things change, they will not be a client. We are a happy MCS contractor. There is nothing wrong with being happy with working for a national. Believe it or not, its possible to be happy and work for them.
> 
> Everyone runs their business their way. We choose to work for MCS because it is profitable FOR US. If that changes, we will not work for them. That does not make me a "shill" for MCS like Aaron Aviero has suggested. It simply means we are happy with our business relationship, even with the charge backs.


Yes you are....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PrecisionCOO said:


> I'm not minimizing charge backs in the least. There are a lot of charge backs in this industry that are not justified. But, I'm not going to complain about a very minimal amount of money charged back from MCS for a misreported lawn size vs the amount we make from MCS. They pay. They have been a good client. If those two things change, they will not be a client. We are a happy MCS contractor. There is nothing wrong with being happy with working for a national. Believe it or not, its possible to be happy and work for them.
> 
> Everyone runs their business their way. We choose to work for MCS because it is profitable FOR US. If that changes, we will not work for them. That does not make me a "shill" for MCS like Aaron Aviero has suggested. It simply means we are happy with our business relationship, even with the charge backs.


You defend their illegal practices...that makes you a whatever adjective you wish to be...I just happen to use the term "shill" 
Would you prefer....peripherally involved in illegal activity?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2020)

Cleanupman said:


> MCS is on the chopping block. If you're working FOR them then you have a problem.
> They bought AMS and with it they bought the fraud case HUD brought against them.
> As others have said. Good luck
> Let me know when you're ready to lien properties because if the illegal back charges I can assist


please let me know how to handle there chargebacks without legal issues with mcs


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd think twice about getting into bed with MCS right now. Rumor is their parent company just defaulted on a multi hundred million dollar loan. If that's true, there's no doubt they'll go from bad to worse when it comes to their '_keep your money_' tricks!


----------



## get em (Oct 7, 2021)

safeguard dropout said:


> Report the damages.


HOW CAN I CREATE A CLASS ACTION LAW SUIT AGAINST THEM?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

First you have to have 3 or more Plaintiffs...you and at least 2 others willing to go to bat.


----------

